# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Thú vị nhà hàng bìa carton ở Đài Loan

## hantt.163

*Nhà hàng Carton King được đặt ở thành phố Đài Trung, Đài Loan. Các vật dụng ở đây phần lớn đều được làm từ bìa carton.

*
Những người dân ở thành phố Đài Trung chưa bao giờ được thấy một nhà hàng nào tương tự như Carton King. Ở đây, ngoại trừ thức ăn, bồi bàn và dao, mọi thứ đều được làm từ bìa carton và giấy. Nghe có vẻ hơi kỳ lạ nhưng thật sự tất cả bàn ghế, cốc, bát và đĩa đều được làm bằng giấy. 

Các món ăn ở đây không thực sự đặc sắc và quá ngon nhưng với cách bài trí khác lạ, nhà hàng Carton King hứa hẹn sẽ là địa điểm quen thuộc của thực khách. Không chỉ là nơi buôn bán, thông qua nhà hàng ông chủ còn hy vọng mọi người sẽ sử dụng những sản phẩm tái chế để bảo vệ môi trường.

Anh Huang Fang-liang, người đã mở ra nhà hàng này chia sẻ: “Nhiều người nói với tôi giấy chỉ dùng tốt nhất cho in ấn, vẽ và lau chất bẩn. Thế nhưng, tôi sẽ chỉ cho họ thấy giấy có thể làm được nhiều hơn thế. Nó có thể được sử dụng như nhựa hoặc gỗ. Khách hàng thường lo sợ những chiếc bàn ghế làm từ carton sẽ nhanh hỏng. Họ không biết chúng có thể chịu lực rất tốt. Chúng tôi đã cho thử nghiệm bằng cách cho bếp trưởng nặng hơn 100 kg ngồi lên ghế, sau đó cho một người bồi bàn nữa ngồi lên chân ông ấy nhưng chẳng có gì xảy ra. Không có sự đổ vỡ nào cả và khách hàng cũng đã tin tưởng vào sự cứng cáp của nó”.


Nội thất của nhà hàng Carton King.



Tất cả vật dụng trong nhà hàng đều được làm từ giấy và bìa carton.



Ngay cả bát đựng thức ăn.




Nguồn: xzone

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*


Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## wildrose

bão ko pít có bị sập ko nhỉ?

----------


## lunas2

hớ, cho 1 mồi lửa thì chụi...hjhj

----------

